# Bruising ribs.



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It a muscle ache most likely from stretching it too much.
Get some Tiger Balm on it.
Bonus is that is smells like cloves and will make some people think of baked ham:thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I have to say I suffer the same things, for me it's lack of a helper and getting older. I notice more aches and pains especially after crawling through attics or tight places. I am trying to take better care of myself and all that but I won't resort to eating cardboard etc.
As far as insurance it does blow but its necessary my wife had it but got laid off about 2 years ago so our crappy coverage is now up to me. It sucks but better than the alternative. Take care of yourself because no one else may. 
Good luck.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Years ago I had something similar. The pain progressively got worse until I went to the emergency room. Turned out I had punctured a hole in my lung.

Not to scare you, but you may want to get it checked out soon.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> I am what you would call a lanky <sp> person. Tall, slim. I can get into tight spots in attics and under houses.
> Either I am just plain getting old or am out of shape.
> 
> Wednesday of last week I had to crawl under a house to repair some old BX cable in a JB. I had to crawl over boiler, and plumbing pipe, as well as work in an awkward position to get to the JB to repair the joint and refeed 2 receptacles from it. (Old cloth romex does not stand up to time. K&T IMO is better)
> ...


It will go away in a couple of weeks but it's really going to suck until it heals up a bit..:no:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I have bruised ribs (maybe it was muscle) before like when using my chest to help cut #2 with my Kliens. I never done that since, but that was when I was in my 30's.

This may be a bruised muscle, I don't know. I did some research online and found that it could be a kidney stone or an infection of some kind.

I got worried. Hell, last night I thought I would try and lay on my stomach :no:
OMFG. The pain, I was trying to inhale air and at the same time causing the sharp pain and trying to get back up further causing me to breath deeper, I swear the neighbors heard the GD's, SOB's and such I was letting out. I can deal with pain but this **** was like a knife being jabbed into my side everytime I took in a breath. It took a few minutes to get my breathing down to a shallow level and boy I was in a cold sweat. Wife was ready to dial 911.

So far with wearing this ace thingie, the pain has been so minute. I guess I stretched or bruised something when crawling under that house Wednesday.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, these are pictures from the TC.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds like you pulled something and it is inflamed, I would try ice and anti inflamitory like ibuprofin. Get your wife to rub the muscles in your back not over your spine, something is prolly knotted up pulling on a nerve.

You might need to see a chiropractor, I go see mine every couple months to work the kinks out.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.protherapysupplies.com/Shop-by-Brand/BioFreeze/Biofreeze-4-Oz-Tube

This bio freeze stuff is the best stuff for sore muscles. You can only get it online or at a chiropractor office


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Vicadans- The best functional pain killer that exist. I live off of them during the season changes.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Had minor surgery last week and have been on loritab. Dr. initially prescribed me oxycodone but it made me sick as a dog.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Had minor surgery last week and have been on loritab. Dr. initially prescribed me oxycodone but it made me sick as a dog.


made you puke ? dizzy too. I can't stomach them, it's a disfunctional drug.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> made you puke ? dizzy too. I can't stomach them, it's a disfunctional drug.


Yep.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

For me loritab is like popping aspirin.


----------

